# Η θερινή σύναξη των Λεξιλόγων, The Sequel (Παρασκευή 1 Ιουλίου 2011, 22:00)



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2011)

Μετά την επιτυχία της περσινής σύναξης, στην οποία παρευρέθησαν μιλιούνια κόσμου, είπαμε να επαναλάβουμε το εγχείρημα. Έτσι, σας περιμένουμε και πάλι στην αυλή του Mojo, κατά τις 22:00, την άλλη Παρασκευή, 1η Ιουλίου. Θα είναι μια ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε, αν δε γνωριζόμαστε ήδη, και να ξαναειδωθούμε, όσοι από εμάς έχουμε καιρό να τα πούμε από κοντά. Επίσης, σε όσους δεν ξέρετε ήδη την απάντηση, θα σας δοθεί η ευκαιρία να διαπιστώσετε αν τελικά ο Νίκελ μοιάζει με την αβατάρα του


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2011)

Σύνδεση με το πρώτο μέρος του Mojo Saga εδώ.

Καρτελάκια για το πέτο των συνέδρων :woot::


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ααααα, με πληροφόρησαν λάθος ότι θα ήτο για σήμερα που δεν θα ημπορούσα, όμως την επόμενη μάλλον ημπορώ!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 24, 2011)

Αντιθέτως εγώ δεν μπορώ.... 
Θα βρίσκομαι στην ωραία Γρανάδα, δυστυχώς. 
Δεν φαντάζεστε πόσο θα μου λείψετε. Καλά να περάσετε!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2011)

Μπορείτε να δηλώνετε τη συμμετοχή σας και εδώ:
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=214171365287942


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2011)

Εγώ θέλω να καταγγείλω την Όλιβερ Τουίστεντ, που μου τάζει πατατάκια και μετά λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να έρθει. Διαμαρτύρομαι εντόνως!


----------



## Marinos (Jun 24, 2011)

Για μια ακόμη φορά απών. Μια εβδομάδα μετά, ίσως και να μπορούσα (ίσως και όχι).
Καλή διασκέδαση! Θα σας δω κάποτε κι εγώ, πού θα πάει. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2011)

Καλοκαίρι είναι, αναπόφευκτο είναι να λείπουν πολλοί. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε διαλέξαμε να γίνει η σύναξη σε (απλόχωρο) μπαρ και όχι σε γήπεδο. Αν όμως πραγματικά θέλετε να συναντηθούμε, δεν μένει παρά να ορίζετε εναλλακτικές ημερομηνίες και σας στήνουμε μικροσυνάξεις στο πι και φι. Παλιά μας τέχνη, κόσκινο. (Σαράντ, έχουμε τίποτα γι' αυτό;)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

Άσε που, καλοκαίρι είναι — να μην κάνουμε κι ένα τουρ να καλύψουμε και τους εκτός τειχών;


----------



## chris (Jun 24, 2011)

Καλησπέρα!

+2


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2011)

Mojo πάλι; Σας άρεσαν τα πατατάκια, ε; 

Νόμιζα όμως πως δεν θα ξαναπηγαίνατε εκεί. Τέλος πάντων, ωραίο μέρος είναι και θα είναι καλή σύναξη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2011)

Να αρχίσουμε σιγά σιγά να λέμε ποιοι θα έρθουμε, για να μετράμε κεφάλια και να ξέρουμε αν θα θέλουμε γωνίτσα ή αυλίτσα. Τι λέει το δελτίο καιρού για την Παρασκευή; Να φέρουμε και γαλότσες;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2011)

Για την Παρασκευή ο καιρός προβλέπεται αίθριος, και η θερμοκρασία θα κυμανθεί από 23 έως 33 βαθμούς Κελσίου  Εγώ θα έρθω.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2011)

E, κι εγώ θα έρθω. Έχουμε και μερικές δηλώσεις συμμετοχών στο Facebook, αλλά ο Nickel τού έχει κόψει την καλημέρα (και την καλησπέρα και την καληνύχτα).


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 28, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Για την Παρασκευή ο καιρός προβλέπεται αίθριος, και η θερμοκρασία θα κυμανθεί από 23 έως 33 βαθμούς Κελσίου  Εγώ θα έρθω.



Σχέση αιτίου-αιτιατού είναι αυτή;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2011)

Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και πέρσι.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Έχουμε και μερικές δηλώσεις συμμετοχών στο Facebook, αλλά ο Nickel τού έχει κόψει την καλημέρα (και την καλησπέρα και την καληνύχτα).



LOL. Δηλαδή όσοι δηλωθήκαμε εκεί, να μην το ξαναδηλώσουμε εδώ, έτσι;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2011)

Όχι, να δηλώσετε και εδώ, γιατί εγώ με το φ/β δεν τα πάω καλά - όχι ότι σας νοιάζει, αλλά επειδή θα κλείσω εγώ τραπέζι, καταλαβαίνετε...


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 28, 2011)

Εντάξει λοιπόν, count me in.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Εντάξει λοιπόν, count me in.


 
Count? Count! Μας κακομαθαίνετε, Comte de Harvatis! ;) Προσέξτε, ο Comte de Baltar δεν αστειεύεται στα κληρονομικά.  

Σοβαρά τώρα, πολύ θα το 'θελα να έρθω κι εγώ, αλλά έχω πάλι υπηρεσία αυτό το ΣΚ, behind enemy lines. 
Να καλοπεράσετε και ραντεβού τον Σεπτέμβρη. :)

Got my mojo working - J.J. Cale


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2011)

Εγώ έχω ήδη προτείνει πυρηνική βόμβα, αλλά αν είσαι οικολόγος, μπορείς να καταφύγεις στα εξής, με σειρά προτεραιότητας: 1. Βόμβα ναπάλμ, 2. Μολότοφ, 3. Εμπρησμό, 4. Να φωνάξεις τον Τσακ Νόρις.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 28, 2011)

daeman said:


> Count? Count! Μας κακομαθαίνετε, Comte de Harvatis! ;) Προσέξτε, ο Comte de Baltar δεν αστειεύεται στα κληρονομικά.



Μα, μα δεν εννοούσα... πώς θα τολμούσα άλλωστε... μα πώς... παρανόησις... λυπούμαι ειλικρινώς... :-D :-D :-D



daeman said:


> Σοβαρά τώρα, πολύ θα το 'θελα να έρθω κι εγώ, αλλά έχω πάλι υπηρεσία αυτό το ΣΚ, behind enemy lines.


 
Κρίμα! Αν μπορείς, όμως, μην πειράξεις τις νυφίτσες που είναι τόσο συμπαθητικά θηλαστικά


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2011)

Χέρια ψηλά, όσοι πιστοί θα προσέλθετε, ήγγικεν γαρ η ώρα! :clap:

The Mojo Radio Gang - Parov Stelar


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 30, 2011)

Η μανιώδης συλλέκτρια λέξεων θα έρθει. Υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να είναι +1 μετά συζύγου δηλαδή αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Το είπα και στη φίλτατη Καλλιάνα :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2011)

Πληροφορίες της τελευταίας στιγμής:

Το μαγαζί είναι Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου 36, στα Ιλίσια.
Θα είμαστε στο βάθος, απέναντι από το εξωτερικό μπαρ.
Θα είναι κάποιοι εκεί μετά τις 21:45.
Μπορείτε να φέρετε συντρόφους, αλλά όχι παιδιά ή ζώα συντροφιάς.
Σας παρακαλούμε να πληρώνετε τα ποτά μόλις θα σας τα παραδίδουν (αυτή είναι η συμφωνία με το μπαρ) για να μην υπάρξουν ταμειακά προβλήματα στο τέλος.
See ya there.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2011)

Προσοχή: Όταν πληρώνετε τα ποτά, να ζητάτε και την απόδειξη.

Κοντινή στάση μετρό είναι Μέγαρο Μουσικής.


----------



## sarant (Jul 1, 2011)

Επειδή διακοπεύω δεν θα έρθω, αλλά θα σας σκέφτομαι.

Πιείτε ένα ποτήρι στην υγειά μου να κάνω μια βουτιά στην υγεία σας!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2011)

Γιατί όχι ζώα συντροφιάς;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2011)

Γιατί, θέλεις να φέρεις το χρυσόψαρό σου;


----------



## crystal (Jul 1, 2011)

Να εξηγήσουμε στον κόσμο ότι πέρσι οι τελευταίοι της συντροφιάς φεσώθηκαν κάμποσα "απλήρωτα" ποτά, για να ανακαλύψουμε εκ των υστέρων αυτό που υποψιαζόμασταν από την αρχή: κανείς δεν έφυγε χωρίς να πληρώσει, απλώς η σερβιτόρα τα έκανε μαντάρα στις σούμες. Γι' αυτό και συνιστάται η μέθοδος της επιτόπου πληρωμής. ;)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 1, 2011)

Να σας ευχηθώ (εκτός από καλό μήνα) να περάσετε υπέροχα απόψε (αν και πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι απολύτως εγγυημένο) και να εκφράσω τη λύπη μου που αδυνατώ να είμαι μαζί σας (επιστρέφω στα πάτρια εδάφη το άλλο Σάββατο). Πιείτε ένα (επιπλέον) ποτό και για τους απόντες, λοιπόν... ;)


[οι εκπατρισμένοι/ "ομογενείς" και λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις της Λεξιλογίας ελπίζουν και παρακαλούν για μια έξτρα καλοκαιρινή συγκέντρωση:)]


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Γιατί, θέλεις να φέρεις το χρυσόψαρό σου;


Όχι, τις κατσαριδούλες μου. :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2011)

Προς όσους Νέους Λεξιλόγους παρευρεθούν: για να μας αναγνωρίσετε, ψάξτε μία που θα κρατάει Raid, DDT και πετρέλαιο, και θα κυνηγάει έναν θαμώνα για να τον φλιτάρει, ουρλιάζοντας άπταιστα σε διάφορες ξένες γλώσσες. Ο εν λόγω κύριος εικάζεται ότι θα τραγουδάει _Λα Κουκαράτσα, Λα Κουκαράτσα, τα 'θέλα και τα 'παθάαααα_.


Προς Ρογήρο: μα έχουμε δώσει ραντεβού για παϊδάκια. Δεν έχουμε; Δε θέλω τέτοια!


----------



## crystal (Jul 1, 2011)

Ταυτόχρονα, μια άλλη θαμώνας θα λέει στην υπόλοιπη παρέα θριαμβευτικά: "Εγώ σας το 'λεγα ότι ο Ζάζουλας είναι ικανός για τα πάντα!"


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2011)

Η άλλη θαμώνας παρακαλείται να αφήσει τα λόγια και να πιάσει την παντόφλα.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 1, 2011)

Καλά να περάσετε απόψε και να μην ξεχνάτε να ζητάτε από τα καλά πατατάκια. Αυτά με τα κύματα! :)


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 1, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Καλά να περάσετε απόψε και να μην ξεχνάτε να ζητάτε από τα καλά πατατάκια. Αυτά με τα κύματα! :)


Ναι, ναι, ναι!!


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 1, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Προς Ρογήρο: μα έχουμε δώσει ραντεβού για παϊδάκια. Δεν έχουμε; Δε θέλω τέτοια!


 
Βεβαίως! [και κάτι μπουγάτσες αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου]


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2011)

Ντρέπομαι που το λέω, αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι φέτος το Mojo ήταν πιο πήχτρα από πέρυσι. Πάντως, εμείς είχαμε μόνο καθιστούς, λίγο στριμωχτά, ευχάριστα στριμωχτά δε λέω. Όλοι είχαν την ευκαιρία να με συγχαρούν για την καινούργια μου μπιροκοιλιά, κι εγώ την ευκαιρία να δείξω πώς φτιάχνεται. Για τα πατατάκια που λέτε: όλα καλά στο μαγαζί, αλλά δεν μας προλάβαιναν — πήγαμε δυο φορές στο απέναντι περίπτερο και το αδειάσαμε από πατατάκια για να κάνουμε δουλειά. Σημειώθηκαν ελάχιστες απουσίες, αλλά και ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις, όπως του φίλου από τα παλιά που χρειάστηκε να συστηθεί για να τον αναγνωρίσω. Στους μισούς πρόλαβα μια καλησπέρα και μια καληνύχτα να πω, οπότε αποφασίσαμε να το επαναλάβουμε μέσα στο καλοκαίρι. Καλωσόρισμα και στα καινούργια μέλη! Και μύριες ευχαριστίες στον κύριο που έκανε διανομή στον οίκο και στον Νίκο.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 2, 2011)

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ήθελα να επαναλάβω και στο φόρουμ πόσο χάρηκα που σας γνώρισα. Η βραδιά ήταν πολύ ωραία, με καλή κουβέντα, ωραίο καιρό και πολύ όμορφο μπαρ (κατά το "το κρασί παλιό, το χαβιάρι μαύρο, τα πατατάκια άφθονα" κ.λπ.  ). Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούσα να κάτσω πολύ, αλλά ελπίζω ότι η επόμενη σύναξη θα γίνει σύντομα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> Για τα πατατάκια που λέτε: όλα καλά στο μαγαζί, αλλά δεν μας προλάβαιναν — πήγαμε δυο φορές στο απέναντι περίπτερο και το αδειάσαμε από πατατάκια για να κάνουμε δουλειά.


Note to self: Στην επόμενη συγκέντρωση που θα γίνει σε μπαρ, να κουβαλήσω ένα φορτίο πατατάκια.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 2, 2011)

Τελικά ένα οικογενειακό περιστατικό με κράτησε μακριά σας. Ελπίζω σε επόμενη συνάντηση... και ήθελα να ρίξω εκείνο το κέρασμα που θα είχε παραγγελιά ο Ζάζ..... γμτ....


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2011)

Όλα λοιπόν συντείνουν στο ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε μια νέα συνάντηση σύντομα. :)


----------



## Themis (Jul 2, 2011)

Λυπάμαι που δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω. Κυρίως επειδή έχασα την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω κάποιους λεξιλόγους που δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω προηγουμένως. Αλλά και επειδή έχασα την ευκαιρία να αφουγκραστώ την ακατανίκητη συμπαντική έλξη που προκαλεί στους λεξιλόγους ασυγκράτητα πατατακιολαγνικά παραληρήματα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2011)

Themis said:


> Αλλά και επειδή έχασα την ευκαιρία να αφουγκραστώ την ακατανίκητη συμπαντική έλξη που προκαλεί στους λεξιλόγους ασυγκράτητα πατατακιολαγνικά παραληρήματα.


Κάτι μού θύμισες. Κάποια στιγμή ψέλλισα τον όρο «συμπαντική αρμονία». Αλλά επειδή πρέπει να ήταν ανάμεσα στην τρίτη και την τέταρτη μεγάλη Στέλλα, δεν θυμάμαι πώς και γιατί...


----------



## pshleas (Jul 3, 2011)

nickel said:


> Σημειώθηκαν ... ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις, όπως του φίλου από τα παλιά που χρειάστηκε να συστηθεί για να τον αναγνωρίσω.



Respect; τιμή μου να παραστώ (επιτέλους) σε συνάντηση λεξιλόγων. Αλλά έλα τώρα, σίγουρα δεν είχες πιει τόσο όταν έφτασα...


----------

